# what SHOULD you be doing?



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

what has the lure of FF taken you away from??
I'm at home resting but guess should be doing some housework


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Washing my bedding which smells of sleep!!!! Ugggh


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Mmmmmmm... Doing the washing,
Walking the dogs,
Changing the bed and Going to sainsburys to get some loo rolls!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Working...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Working, but this is just so much more interesting !


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Working!! Not getting alot done tho due to FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Working!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

and another one who should be working 


Been in a meeting and should be typing up some notes from that but I can't be bothered...spose I better though 

N xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

I still need to mop the floors (I did sweep and hoover them   ) unblock the drain, iron DH's shirts, put tea on, make the bed, and tidy the bedroom and bathroom    Not much then... i just cant be bothered at all


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wish I could get online at work but then I'd never get anything done


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

I should be ironing    but am having a little rest with you guys  

wouldn't want to get rsi now would I   

Jo xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread!

Right now I should be here posting replies . . . . 


Earlier today however I should have dusted and polished the bedroom, 
but today has been a productive day, unlike most others in terms of what I should be doing  

I worked this morning then swept, Mopped and Hooved including the stairs  made the kitchen not just tidy but clean too  
and did a food shop - no wonder I am tired!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I should be in bed .... but hate to log off incase I miss anything


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yep, same as Debs....in bed


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dh patiently waiting for me to get to bed - me thinks he thinks a  is on the cards 

he'll be lucky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I know this was yesterdays thread but today there is a huge pile of ironing staring at me, Housework that needs doing a bedroom that needs tidying and shopping to be done, Instead I have sat here for 2 hours in my PJ's - I've really got to drag my   from this couch and get dressed at least - can't spend another weekend in me jimjams as much as I would love too  

x x x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Should be doing useful things, but am watching and swooning to the Justin Timberlake concert on channel 4...we went to see him on this tour in Birmingham in May last year...

DINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  DONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

SWITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO    

That boy can certainly dance  

xxxx


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Should be delivering wedding invites   

but DP is a little difficult to motivate


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

This thread has no time limit 

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I really should be cooking tea      Oh well another 10 minutes isn't going to hurt     

x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I should be ironing


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

getting in a bath and pjs and BED!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Night then


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

making my bedtime cup of tea n giving dh some loving to say thanks for my new laptop


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F said:


> making my bedtime cup of tea n giving dh some loving to say thanks for my new laptop


Whats lovin 

My DH is currently a guitar bashing headbanger!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Having some breakfast then starting work


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Working   its from home though and i cant get motivated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

In bed asleep zzzzzzz


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Getting ready to go for baseline scan, really need to get dressed now.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Should be washing the floors really


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Preparing for a meeting


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hovering and cooking dinner


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

working but cant


----------

